
Ajit Pai says net neutrality was the top threat to broadband deployment - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/ajit-pai-says-net-neutrality-was-the-top-threat-to-broadband-deployment/
======
gigatexal
This Verizon tool needs to be replaced with someone competent. He’s worse than
the DJ that Tool parodies in the song Hooker with a Penis.

